# UPES is it worth spending



## mohityadavx (Mar 4, 2011)

I am giving entrance exam of University of Petroleum & Energy Studies , Dehradun  . Its engineering is quite expensive so i wanna know is , is it worth spending the money there. I have chosen these sstreams in following priority order:-
1)Geo-Informatics and Geo-Sciences Engineering
2)Applied Petroleum Engineering (Upstream and Gas)
3)Chemical Engineering (Refining & Petrochemicals)

any ex or current student of please share your experience about campus, placement etc..

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

bump.......

---------- Post added 04-03-2011 at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was 03-03-2011 at 11:27 PM ----------

bump.......

HAS NO ONE AT TDF HEARD ABOUT IT!!!
__________


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 6, 2011)

Please tell even if you  were not an ex student but have heard about from someone else or know someone who  lives there nearby etc.


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 4, 2011)

bump...........


----------



## sanithkk81 (Apr 29, 2011)

If your main aim is to get job after engineering go for core branches like electronics, electrical or computer science. If you choose this branch also you can enter into petroleum companies after clearing their recruitment tests.  Unfortunately if you can't make it into petroleum companies there are many IT companies in which you can get job. Getting job in IT company is not a cake walk still you will have the eligibility to apply for Software engineer position. In a nutshell choose core branches so that you can get opportunities.


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 29, 2011)

^^ Well but what I think is petroleum companies like Schlumberger  would only pick u from a specialized college like UPES or then directly from IITs nothing in between so this way it looks nice as u don't do IIT but still u get same job opportunities.


----------

